# Div Inhalt via Javascript alle 5 sec Aktualisieren



## ciberjoerg (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab folgenden Script doch leider funktioniert der nicht so wie er sollte.


```
<script type="text/javascript">

function refreshContent () {
$("stats").load("stats.html");
}

$(document).ready(function() {
window.setInterval("refreshContent()", 5000);
refreshContent();
});
</script>
<div name="stats">Hello</div>
```
Die Funktion davon wäre so gedacht, das alle 5 sec eine Datei eingeladen wird die mir immer neue Inhalte liefert für zum Beispiel ein Nachrichten-Benachrichtigungssystem


----------



## CPoly (26. Dezember 2010)

Die Selektoren solltest du dir nochmal angucken.


```
$("[name=stats]")
```


----------



## ciberjoerg (26. Dezember 2010)

Hab es mal geändert gehabt doch leider ohne Erfolg. Entweder bin ich zu doof für ajax und css oder ich bekomme einfach nicht richtig hin.

Gibt es da irgendwo ein Funktionierendes script oder Totorial?


----------



## CPoly (26. Dezember 2010)

Du hast da ein funktionierendes Skript. Ich hab es 1zu1 getestet und es funktioniert.

stats.html

```
<strong>Läuft!</strong>
```

index.html

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html id="html" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="de" xml:lang="de">
<head>
	<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
	
	<title>AJAX div</title>
	
	<script type="text/javascript" src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4.4/jquery.min.js"></script>
	<script type="text/javascript">
	/* <![CDATA[ */
		function refreshContent() {
			$("[name=stats]").load("stats.html");
		}
		
		$(document).ready(function(){
			window.setInterval("refreshContent()", 5000);
			refreshContent();
		});
	/* ]]> */
	</script>
</head>

<body>
	<div name="stats">Alter Inhalt</div> 
</body>

</html>
```

Edit: Fehlt dir vielleicht jQuery?


----------



## ciberjoerg (26. Dezember 2010)

Danke hat jetzt geklappt.


----------



## Dragosius (30. November 2021)

Huhu,

ich hätte noch eine Frage zu dieser tollen Lösung.
Wie kann ich es denn machen, dass in dem div von Anfang an die stats.html geladen ist und nicht erst nach dem ersten Refresh?

Danke


----------



## Sempervivum (1. Dezember 2021)

Ohne es getestet zu haben müsste das eigentlich schon der Fall sein:

```
$(document).ready(function(){
            window.setInterval("refreshContent()", 5000);
            // Hier wird die Seite sofort geladen:
            refreshContent();
        });
```
Es kann jedoch ein wenig flackern beim Laden. Alternativ, um das zu vermeiden, kannst Du die Seite mit PHP-include gleich auf dem Server in das div hinein laden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
das name-Attribut ist nicht für das DIV vorgesehen.
Das Div unterstützt nur die globalen Attribute und name gehört nicht dazu.
Bitte für so etwas besser ID nehmen.

Viele Grüße


----------

